# Kolejny problem z gentoo 2008 a dokładniej z grubem.

## nick12345

Otóż wszystko pięknie się instaluje i na koniec pojawia się coś takiego: zdjęcie. Grub się włącza ale z błędem. Jak się później okazało był pusty plik menu.lst uzupełnienie jego nic nie dało proszę o pomoc.

----------

## crh

 *nick12345 wrote:*   

> Otóż wszystko pięknie się instaluje i na koniec pojawia się coś takiego: zdjęcie. Grub się włącza ale z błędem. Jak się później okazało był pusty plik menu.lst uzupełnienie jego nic nie dało proszę o pomoc.

 

Lepiej jest zainstalować gentoo z palca, bo w tych instalatorach jest więcej podobnych błędów, a poza tym jest szybciej.

Przy instalatorze dialog miałem taki błąd jak Ty podałeś na zdjęciu. W tym drugim - graficznym - po skopiowaniu genkernela, przy uruchamianiu pojawiają się krzaki. Takie były moje doświadczenia z instalatorami gentoo.

----------

## nick12345

 *crh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lepiej jest zainstalować gentoo z palca, bo w tych instalatorach jest więcej podobnych błędów, a poza tym jest szybciej.
> 
> 

 

Z palca?? Można prosić jaśniej.

----------

## dziadu

Z palca czyli tak jak już najstarsi górale mawiali - według dokumentacji Gentoo: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/

----------

## nick12345

No ale widzę że potrzeba do tej instalacji internetu. Ile by taka instalacja mogła trwać?

----------

## crh

 *nick12345 wrote:*   

> No ale widzę że potrzeba do tej instalacji internetu. Ile by taka instalacja mogła trwać?

 

Tutaj jest szybka instalacja: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml . Jeśli masz internet z karty sieciowej/wifi to wystarczy uruchomić np.: net-setup. Jeśli nie masz internetu, albo jakimś sposobem nie możesz uruchomić to można zrobić tak jak tutaj: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-691217-highlight-instalacja.html

----------

## timor

Jeśli nie wiesz o co chodzi, zainstaluj Ubuntu  :Wink: 

A tak poważnie: jeżeli jesteś początkującym użytkownikiem linuxa to gentoo jest wyjątkowo złym wyborem. Możesz się zrazić próbując je zainstalować. A nie musi tak być  :Smile: 

----------

## mentorsct

timor - wypowiedź nie bardzo na temat to co przeczytałem. Ja bym mu radził podinstalować gentoo 2007, co to za różnica? Potem i tak zaktualizuje system do obecnych pakietów. A wiem ze 2007 ma dobry instalator bo sam instalowałem gentoo z 15 razy i za każdym razem z powodzeniem. Dopiero po instalacji miałem troche kłopotów, ale forumowicze pomogli. Pozdro.

----------

## Arfrever

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

## nick12345

 *Quote:*   

> Jeśli nie wiesz o co chodzi, zainstaluj Ubuntu 

 

Nie będę siedzieć tak długo na ubuntu. Ubuntu zawsze był na dysku od wydania 7.04  :Smile:   A tak poza tym to oprócz ubuntu było dość sporo innych dystrybucji. Na razie wracam do mojego kochanego slackware. Wersja 2007 u mnie nie działa jedynie 2006 i 2008. A chciałbym mieć gentoo zainstalowanego. Więc proszę Was o pomoc.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## timor

Korzystałeś ze slacka i masz problem z gentoo?   :Confused: 

Co mogę polecić - przeczytaj to: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?style=printable&full=1

Wszyscy mający gentoo teraz i w przeszłości musieli to przeczytać, więc i Ciebie nie ominie  :Wink: 

Jak to przeczytasz to nie masz prawa mieć problemów.

Jeżeli masz już zainstalowany system a tylko problem z grubem to odpal live cd, zrób chroot'a i zainstaluj gruba ręcznie (wszystko pięknie opisane w podręczniku z powyższego linka). Tyla  :Wink: 

----------

## nick12345

Problem jest w tym jak instaluje z livecd to jest błąd coś z jądrem i nie kopiuje się do partycji /boot. A grub swoją drogą i tak się nie instaluje. A ja nie chce instalować gentoo z neta bo to długo trwa. Więc proszę o poradę tak żeby można było gentoo postawić z livecd. Inne opcje odpadają.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *nick12345 wrote:*   

> A ja nie chce instalować gentoo z neta bo to długo trwa.

 

Na moją miarkę to zdecydowanie dłużej trwa kompilacja niż ściąganie źródeł, a jej nie przeskoczysz... Do tego można włączyć parallel-fetch i praktycznie nie odczuwać "długotrwania", chyba, że masz _bardzo_ wolne łącze. (-;

----------

## nick12345

Łącza wolnego nie mam(1mb/s), ale nie chce żeby instalacja trwała więcej niż jakieś 3-4h.

----------

## SlashBeast

I nie powinna dłużej trwać. Zależy jaki masz sprzęt.

----------

## nick12345

Sprzęcik taki:

procek- AMD Sempron 1,8 Ghz

pamięć- 1,5 GB 

Innych podzespołów nie podaje bo nie ma sensu. To co instalacja by trwała jakieś 3-4h i według którego poradnika:

tego: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml czy tego: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

----------

## Arfrever

 *nick12345 wrote:*   

> To co instalacja by trwała jakieś 3-4h

 

Nie poinformowałeś, czy zamierzasz instalować X.Org, KDE, GNOME, OpenOffice itp. czy tylko podstawowe pakiety do pracy w powłoce, więc nie możemy przewidzieć czasu instalacji.

 *nick12345 wrote:*   

> i według którego poradnika:
> 
> tego: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml czy tego: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

 

Według tego drugiego. (Ten pierwszy jest bardziej skrócony i jest przeznaczony dla względnie zaawansowanych użytkowników.)

----------

## nick12345

Chciałbym mieć: X.Org, XFCE, OpenOffice, firefox, thunderbirda. Takie podstawowe rzeczy do przeglądanie internetu i pisania programów.

----------

## Qlawy

 *nick12345 wrote:*   

> Chciałbym mieć: X.Org, XFCE, OpenOffice, firefox, thunderbirda. Takie podstawowe rzeczy do przeglądanie internetu i pisania programów.

 

```
xorg-server: 11 minutes, 51 seconds for 12 merges

kdebase: 45 minutes, 58 seconds for 14 merges

qt: 26 minutes, 25 seconds for 19 merges

```

firefox to jakies 1-1,5h na moim sprzecie (C2D T5500) z tego co pamiętam to na athlonie 1700+ i 1gb kompilacja FF zajęła mi jakies 3h, ale to było dawno i byłem głupi używając FF...

dla leniwych FF i TB (chyba) mają binarki.

OpenOffice na twoim sprzęcie to tak na oko...6h? albo i wiecej... raz tylko kompilowalem, ale nie pamiętam czasu, użyj -bin dla własnego zdrowia psychicznego...

do tych czasów wyżej trzeba dodać kompilacje sporej ilości zależności...

ogólem... jak chcesz mieć system w 4-5H taki jak napisałeś to przykro mi, ale takie rzeczy tylko w Erze...

__________

Przepraszam za bałagan w poście

----------

